# Lehrstelle, Schnupperlehre



## Переводчик

Hola a todos:

Vivo en Suiza desde hace años y aquí tienen un sistema educativo bastante diferente al español. Entre las opciones existentes para quien hace formación profesional existe la llamada "Lehre", que consiste, para quien no la conozca, en tres años de formación en los cuales trabajas unos 3 días a la semana en una empresa y 2 días vas a la escuela. Por ello recibes un sueldo del Gobierno (si no me equivoco). En esos tres años te formas académicamente y a la vez ya ves cómo es la vida profesional en la rama que has escogido.

En España esto no existe. Lo único que hay son prácticas, por lo general no remuneradas, durante un tiempo determinado. Me han dado para traducir unos textos donde salen "Praktikum", "Lehre" y "Schnupperlehere" (esta última consiste en ir durante una semana ver cómo es la "Lehre"). Le he explicado a la autora de los textos que no tiene sentido traducir "Lehre" y "Schnupperlehre" porque no existen fuera de Suiza pero, antes de meter la pata, quería consultar si en vuestros países tenéis este tipo de opción.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## ErOtto

Переводчик said:


> En España esto no existe. Lo único que hay son prácticas, por lo general no remuneradas, durante un tiempo determinado.



Esta afirmación ya no es del todo correcta. Desde hace poco existe la llamada Formación en Centros de Trabajo (FCT) como una de las opciones de la Formación Profesional.
Además existe el denominado contrato en prácticas, que sí tiene retribución.

Por tanto, Praktikum equivale, más o menos, al contrato en prácticas y Lehre a la FCT.
Lo que no existe (que yo sepa), es la Schnupperlehre.

Saludos
Er


----------



## Geviert

Si no existe se puede inventar: La _Schnupperlehre _sería una simple visita (escolar) a centros de trabajo.


----------



## Переводчик

ErOtto said:


> Esta afirmación ya no es del todo correcta. Desde hace poco existe la llamada Formación en Centros de Trabajo (FCT) como una de las opciones de la Formación Profesional.
> Además existe el denominado contrato en prácticas, que sí tiene retribución.
> 
> Por tanto, Praktikum equivale, más o menos, al contrato en prácticas y Lehre a la FCT.
> Lo que no existe (que yo sepa), es la Schnupperlehre.
> 
> Saludos
> Er


Mira que me daba miedo hacer esta afirmación... Gracias por la explicación. "Praktikum" lo había traducido ya como "prácticas". La verdad es que "formación en centros de trabajo" queda clarísimo lo que significa. Lo que no quería era inventarme nada, como propone Geviert (¡gracias de todas formas!) porque le acaba sonando artificial a todo el mundo, ¿no?

Gracias.


----------



## Geviert

...Bueno, una "visita a un centro de trabajo" no suena artificial, se comprende en castellano. El uso concreto dependerá de cada país. En efecto, la diferencia no es semántica, sino normativa: la Schnupperlehre es una tipología de introducción al mundo del trabajo en las escuelas suizas. No es una formación como en el caso de la FCT, sino una visita. En el caso de una traducción puede bastar su significado literal y una nota al respecto, sobre el caso suizo.


----------



## Переводчик

Ostras, perdona, Geviert, había leído todo el rato que proponías "simple vista", de "ver", y por eso me sonaba artificial. Desde luego que "visita" suena bien. ¡Gracias!


----------



## Geviert

Bueno, en un cierto sentido los niños van a ver y "fisgonear" como trabaja la gente. Algo así como el famoso "Willy will's wissen" alemán .


----------

